# New salt water tank



## newbiesaltfish1013 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello, I Had 2 aquariums. (fresh water) in the past... I had cared for adult Macaw's Hamsters when I was a kid.. both kinds... Syrian and dwarf.
I am new to this forum... And I was wondering if I could get some help... And If I should follow through and make my Saltwater aquarium... I don't know ANYTHING about saltwater Hehe.. So Please..... What should I get first... I only have the aquarium ready... nothing else.. Please Let me know... I really want to Have a saltwater aquarium... Along with all the other animals I have cared for in the past.. I want to check off this certain animal on my list ..... I want to try something new.  [/i]


----------



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

read read read!! salt water is considerably more work than freshwater and far more expensive in both equipement and livestock. make sure u have the time cash and patience for this venture.


----------



## planderos (Sep 14, 2007)

Take your time too. My problem when i started my saltwater tank the first time was that i was very inpatient and wanted the fish right away. Also, leave it alone. Do all the test and make sure that everything is correct but do not overfeed or buy many products that you really might not need. Get a good filter, live rock, live sand, have it set up in a place where the water temp doesn't rise or drop a lot. and make sure to buy fish and inverts that help the tank. Every critter you put in your tank should have a job (snails eat algea, shrimp clean fish, etc.) Also, don't overstock your fish or buy fish that are too big for your tank size (tangs need a lot of room and if they don't have it they stress and die and then it really get's expensive). Maybe start with hardy fish. wish you luck and don't do some of the mistakes that i did
adios


----------

